# B&W vs Dorr ND1000 Colour Cast



## Haydn1971 (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a 72mm B&W ND1000 filter for a long while now, well from when they where the only ND1000 filters available in the UK. I've always found it gave a brown colour cast on my 450D, but not yet tried it on my 6D, so can't say if the same is true there. I've now a requirement for an 82mm ND1000 filter, so thought I'd give a Dorr one a try, I've ordered, it's in the post, but out of interest, has anyone used a Dorr ND1000 filter, what's the colour cast on Canon sensors and also, does colour cast vary from sensor to sensor within a camera range ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> ...does colour cast vary from sensor to sensor within a camera range ?



Not as far as I know. My 77mm B+W and 82mm Schneider filters both have a warm tone on multiple bodies.


----------



## polarhannes (Mar 18, 2013)

I can confirm the B+W 1000 filter does have a warm tone on the 5D3. 
Quoted from http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/newsLetter/filterIntro-revised.jsp :
"Because of its higher transmission in the red beyond 660 nm, brings a slightly warm tone to color photographs. (If this effect is undesirable, a B+W UV-/IR-Blocking Filter 486 in front of the ND filter remedies that situation)."

So you can get rid of the red tone of the B+W and I can confirm that using the additional filter will reduce the amount of red.

I have seen other extreme ND filters (Haida) which added a very cool tone (blueish) to the picture, so different filters seem to produce different results.

Please share your experience with the Dorr


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 24, 2013)

Used my Dorr ND1000 filter today, the results in the camera were most definately neutral heading towards a cold colour cast - very pleased with the outcome, also used my B&W ND1000 and that still gives a warm brown cast.

Dorr filter is 82mm on my 16-35mm, B&W filter is 72mm on my 135mm L so like for like isn't quite possible, but will post the difference as soon as I've got them developed in Lightroom.


----------

